# Time to Transfer Shows from Roamio Pro to Bolt+



## southerndoc (Apr 5, 2003)

Does anyone know how long it takes to transfer HD records (hour-long shows) from a Roamio Pro to a Bolt+ connected via CAT6?

I'm about to buy a Bolt+ and was curious how long it will take to transfer all my shows. I usually replace TiVos before the 3 year mark because my experience has been that they fail around 3 years. I've had my Roamio Pro for 3 years and a couple months, and my wife is already mentioning when I think it will bite the dust.


----------



## Steve (Apr 24, 2003)

Not sure about Roamio>Bolt+, but it took me about 12 hours to transfer about a terabyte of shows from a Bolt+ to a replacement Bolt+. The playlist was about 30% full, IIRC.

I'm pretty sure transfer time is reduced by new recording activity. Depending on how many streams are being written to the disk at any given time, the transfer likely gets lowest priority.


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

You can't just connect them directly, can you? You have to go through a router. Hopefully your router is gigabit, which means you should probably get ~200Mbit transfer from your Roamio Pro (CPU limited, that's what I get from my Roamio Plus to my computers, via kmttg or pyTivo). A 1 hour HD show will probably be 4-6GB, so transfer times would be around 3-4 minutes.

200Mbit=1.46GB/min

Sorry, I don't have a Bolt, or even another fast TiVo to test TiVo to TiVo (my TiVoHD is dog slow and maxes out at about 15Mbit). I did transfer about 1TB from my Roamio Plus to my server, and then back to my Roamio Plus, when I upgraded from a 1TB to 3TB drive.


----------



## Rkkeller (May 13, 2004)

I got my Bolt about a week ago and it took 2 days to transfer about a TB of shows. My SP's copied quick.

You can watch them in your to do list.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Don't tell my old basic Premiere boxes they should have died years ago. 

It might speed things up a little if your Roamio is placed into Standby. The Settings, Network, View Network Diagnostics, View Transfer History shows your rate. Then just do the math. When a faster box starts the transfer it's quicker than when a slower box starts a transfer.


----------



## southerndoc (Apr 5, 2003)

Sorry I left out that its connected via switches and a router for simplicity. The two won't be connected directly together.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

geekmedic said:


> Sorry I left out that its connected via switches and a router for simplicity. The two won't be connected directly together.


It goes without saying you will be using a router. I doubt it will be a bottleneck unless it's very old or there is a lot of other traffic on the network. Like I said: TiVo shows you the transfer rate.


----------



## southerndoc (Apr 5, 2003)

JoeKustra said:


> It goes without saying you will be using a router. I doubt it will be a bottleneck unless it's very old or there is a lot of other traffic on the network. Like I said: TiVo shows you the transfer rate.


That reply was in response to justen_m's question about connecting them directly.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

JoeKustra said:


> Don't tell my old basic Premiere boxes they should have died years ago.
> 
> It might speed things up a little if your Roamio is placed into Standby. The Settings, Network, View Network Diagnostics, View Transfer History shows your rate. Then just do the math. When a faster box starts the transfer it's quicker than when a slower box starts a transfer.


YEs. Place the box in standby with high power saving mode and no recordings taking place. Which will turn off the tuner buffers. Allowing maximum transfer speeds. Between 250Mb/s and 300 Mb/s if I remember correctly from when I tested my Roamio Pro.

EDIT: Yes that sounds about right. I just did a test transfer of a half hour show(3.38GB) from my Roamio Pro to a Bolt. The Roamio Pro was in standby but had three recordings taking place(The Bolt was not in standby). The transfer rate was 220Mb/s and took 2 min 11 sec. So with nothing else being recorded the transfer rate will be even faster


----------



## southerndoc (Apr 5, 2003)

I used kmttg to transfer season passes, thumbs, channels, etc. Worked great.

However, it's taking a while to transfer shows from my Roamio Pro to my NAS using kmttg. kmttg is running on an iMac. It's pulling shows from the Roamio Plus and placing them on a Synology RS815+ (plus a RX415 expansion unit) with a link aggregation of 4 1 gig lines. I have about 1.5 gigs of shows. It's been transferring for more than 24 hours.

Not sure where the bottle neck is. My network gets 1 gig speeds (verified with speed tests).


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

geekmedic said:


> I used kmttg to transfer season passes, thumbs, channels, etc. Worked great.
> 
> However, it's taking a while to transfer shows from my Roamio Pro to my NAS using kmttg. kmttg is running on an iMac. It's pulling shows from the Roamio Plus and placing them on a Synology RS815+ (plus a RX415 expansion unit) with a link aggregation of 4 1 gig lines. I have about 1.5 gigs of shows. It's been transferring for more than 24 hours.
> 
> Not sure where the bottle neck is. My network gets 1 gig speeds (verified with speed tests).


The Bottleneck would be the ROamio Pro. It's transfer speeds are around half of what the Bolt is capable of. Neither the Bolt or the Roamio Pro comes anywhere close to saturating a GigE connection. But at least the Bolt can max out at 500Mb/s, under the right conditions.

If your are buffering the tuners/recording while transferring from the Romaio Pro to KMTTG, the transfer speeds will be under 200Mb/s. If you want to get the fastest transfer speeds. You need to not be recording anything, and have the ROmaio Pro in standby with the Power savings set so that the tuners won't buffer. Of course the same goes for the Bolt to get the fastest transfer rates.


----------



## southerndoc (Apr 5, 2003)

I deleted all my OnePasses from the Roamio Pro, so it shouldn't be recording anything. I set the power savings mode to high and it's in standby mode.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

geekmedic said:


> I usually replace TiVos before the 3 year mark because my experience has been that they fail around 3 years. I've had my Roamio Pro for 3 years and a couple months, and my wife is already mentioning when I think it will bite the dust.


3 1/2 years? You've had bad luck I would say. The only outright failure we've had with 2 S1's, 2 S3 OLED's and our Roamio Pro over the last 16 1/2 years has been the power supply capacitors on one of the S3 OLED's after about 5 years which was easily fixed for ~ $10. Both S1's were still running after 7 years when we upgraded to the S3 OLED's (one with the original drive and the other with a drive that we upgraded to immediately on buying it). The S3's are just 1 month shy of 10 years old now but I did upgrade the original drives to 1TB after about a year for space reasons and then to 2TB after 6 1/2 years again for space reasons (and to head off any possible drive failures due to age).

Scott


----------



## southerndoc (Apr 5, 2003)

It probably doesn't help that I keep them in an enclosed cabinet.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

geekmedic said:


> It probably doesn't help that I keep them in an enclosed cabinet.


Certainly could be a factor if there's not adequate cooling.

Scott


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I'm still amazed that an S3 I bought in 2006 is still running at my GFs out. ANother one bit the dust earlier this year. But Both of them had the first consumer 1TB available put in them back in 2007. A five platter Hitachi drive. And it runs extremely hot. I would have bet money that the drives would have died a long time ago. But the other one made it nine years. And the one that is left is closing in on the ten year mark.

Which is why I picked up a Roamio OTA from the recent sale. That way I can give it to my GF before the other S3 hard drive dies. Although I still need to decide what hard drive I'll put in it to replace the stock drive. The previous ROmaio I gave her, I put a 3TB green drive in it.


----------



## southerndoc (Apr 5, 2003)

Can someone help me out here? I downloaded all the shows from my old TiVo to my computer.

Now how do I push them to my new TiVo?


----------



## worachj (Oct 14, 2006)

geekmedic said:


> Can someone help me out here? I downloaded all the shows from my old TiVo to my computer.
> 
> Now how do I push them to my new TiVo?


TiVo broke the push and they not longer work, but you can still do pulls from the TiVo using one of these.

TiVo Desktop:
http://assets.tivo.com/assets/exe/tivotogo/TiVoDesktop2.8.3.exe

PyTiVo:
pyTivo - Wiki


----------



## southerndoc (Apr 5, 2003)

that sucks. No wonder I couldn't get pyTiVo to work!


----------



## southerndoc (Apr 5, 2003)

So I have my computer download 753 shows from my Roamio Pro to my Synology NAS using kmttg. I was planning to push these to my TiVo Bolt+, but never realized TiVo disabled the push function.

I can transfer each one individually with pyTiVo, but that defeats the purpose. I can do that from my TiVo Bolt+ by browsing my Roamio Pro.

I tried using TiVo Online (online.tivo.com) to transfer recordings, but when I selected my Roamio Pro, it reads "no recordings to transfer." There are clearly shows on there. It lists the shows available to transfer when I select the Bolt+.

Any tips on how to get this to work? So frustrating!


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

geekmedic said:


> that sucks. No wonder I couldn't get pyTiVo to work!


pyTiVo still works. I use it with my PC that stores my TiVo shows so that I can pull the content from my TiVos. But for me, once the content is on the TiVo PC, I'm not moving more than a few episodes at a time to a TiVo.

TiVo Online has been having issues. Although I had used that transfer feature a bunch of times during the last couple of weeks. But TiVo Online had been down for me for a couple of days. But it was back to working for me yesterday. Where I could stream content to a web browser or transfer content.

EDIT: I just tried transferring in TiVo Online. And was successfully able to initiate a transfer from my Roamio Pro to one of my Bolts. Although it did seem to take longer than normal to populate the page with shows. But that may have been because both of the boxes were in standby?


----------



## worachj (Oct 14, 2006)

geekmedic said:


> So I have my computer download 753 shows from my Roamio Pro to my Synology NAS using kmttg. I was planning to push these to my TiVo Bolt+, but never realized TiVo disabled the push function.
> 
> I can transfer each one individually with pyTiVo, but that defeats the purpose. I can do that from my TiVo Bolt+ by browsing my Roamio Pro.
> 
> ...


If you can live with streaming you may want to look into using something like Plex.

How Plex Works | Home Media Server | Media Manager

https://support.tivo.com/articles/App_Information/Plex-App-Information


----------

